# Budgewoi (Central Coast NSW) 9-11 November



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow 

Where to begin.....

Top weekend once again ! Gotta do these more often 

It looked a bit dark and gloomy in the beginning, but Budgewoi really turn it on at the end 

Some good fish landed (including my first legal kingie  ) and great company once again.
Still have to resize a few pics, but will post again with a bit more detail and pics...


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Good one, Kraley! What can you do when the weather and your own body is against you. As for the rain - I reckon anglers from all over the world should seriously think about business opportunities in the field of professional rainmaking. All we have to do to make it rain is go to a fair amount of effort to plan a fishing trip in advance and throw an overnight stay in for good measure. We'd be millionaires in no time. :lol:


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

the calm before the storm.....


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I managed a few flatties on Friday.....just a slow troll with my trusty " custom " SX-40 in white 


















these little fellas were hitting the lure quite hard....too bad they're tiny :? I wish the 35 cm breams did the same !!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

few more


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All, as per usual on NSW akff gatherings it rained, but never have we let a bit of water stop us. I missed the friday session and saturday brought one very long paddle. We headed out of the channel for buff point and a reef Rawprawn was going to meet us at. The reef was quite productive for small bream

This just legal fellow joined me first.










then another










We headed of from the reef and up Wallarha creek, picking up a smelly pike on the way. But i'll have to thank Saysme here for putting me onto the pygmy strike pro in trout colour as it caught all my fish one the day. I picked up a couple of small bream in the creek and the creek seperated and Rawprawn mention the corner was quite productive. I didn't fail today either two flatties

This 39cm joined me first









Then a new PB 46cm flatty










Rawprawn and Peril in the creek










As we headed home Prawn put the mocker on us and mention how lucky we had been with the weather :shock: then the wind cranked up as a front moved through and the next 30min saw us heading into some rather nasty chop. As we rounded the last point, It all stopped and turned into a great arvo.

More to come
Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Satruday arvo and a quick popper session was in order, A long tom pocked his beak up and did a little dance before spitting the popper, I headed down the channel and picked up a fouled hooked 40cm flatty that felt like a 60cm, bitter disapointment :lol: but it was a fantastic afternoon on the lake










Sunday saw my first offshore since Barlings, and to say I was s*&tinng bricks was a bit of an under statement. I followed Mango X and Peril out and soon enough we were in a boil. The nerves saw me stuuf up the next few casts as the 3 to 3.5 metre sets ran through. 
The guys out further put out a call saying they were on to kings, so we followed our boil for a while till we joined the others near the two bommies. My first time in a boil and to see the kings dart around under the yaks was spectactular.
Red hooked up to a nice king and i had the camera ready, the focus isn't great but look near the back of Red's yak and you can see his kingy's tail as it went for another dive.










Bit better photo of red fighting the fish










After another couple of hours out there Rawprawn and I headed in with a very drowned rat looking Chris. We came accros some more boils on the way in but couldn't get a hook up.










Back on the beach we eargly awaited the rest of the troop keen to see someone stack it  but everone handled it with style and grace.

OTE landing










I had a great time and a really good weekend, many thanks everyone for making such a good weekend away and putting up with me offshore.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A couple of frustrating days fishing the estuary for me. Got amongst the flathead on Friday afternoon casting pumpkinseed 3" power minnows in the northern channel of Lake Budgewoi, with the three keeper sized. The best escaped when Davey asked me to hold it up for a photo and one was not big enough so earned its freedom. The third was not so lucky and provided dinner for Saturday night - fried up very nicely.

Did the marathon paddle with JC32, MangoX and Rawprawn on Saturday. We were out for nearly 8 hours and covered 19km, with the paddle against the front being hard work. I picked up one undersized bream on the reef Dave mention (same power minnow) and another in the creek on an SX40.

Steve and his 35cm bream
View attachment 1


Tried surface lures in a quick session in the early evening but the only action was a brief hookup to a long tom.

I think like everyone who ventured out today, the inshore session was the pick of the weekend. I launched quickly and watched Chris, Leigh and Davey head off in the direction of the lighthouse while I waited for a nervous Dave (JC32) to come out with Steve. Given the breakers over the northern reefs we decided to join the advance party. Dan joined us. Stopped to throw lures at a school of Cowanyoung, with Dan scoring one which was quickly sent back down with some jewelry. Followed the call of the advance party who were getting into the kings, with Davey and Leigh hooked up as I arrived.

Dave and king

Dave pointed me toward the fish and it wasn't long before I was hooked up on a king, using a glow 4" power minnow. Was good to finally get a summer king but a little disappointed after the fight to discover it was only 55cm. A 75cm king must really go.

Fished around the bommie with Dan for a while, picking up a Cowanyoung on a searock, which replaced Dan's earlier bait and a couple of pike. Then went back to chasing surface kings again but their visits were brief and noone enticed them.

It was another excellent AKFF gathering. Good to see many faces again and to meet a few new guys. Also thanks to JC32, Steve and Dan for sharing the cabin and adding to a good weekend.

My only problem now is I still need/want a legal king and my back and shoulder muscles are very stiff


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done everyone - getting out in the crap whether and still pulling them in. I reckon Peril's clam is a classic !


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Huge effort on the 19k paddle! Sounds like a great weekend all up. Roll on the next one - NSW needs the rain...


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks all who organised, pity I only got there for Sunday to make the most of all that was done, my little king was worth the trip though, DaveyG hurry up and post the pic! My family is losing interest in my story without the proof!

Good turnout everyone, and thanks for minding my bunk fellas, despite the snooooring!

Cheer's


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah....it was a long paddle (peddle 8) )

once in the creek, I decided to head back.........got to the bridge and thought... just one more pass...
there was a bit of a run off between some trees with the downpour from the day before and I thought 
thats got to be a good spot... 

Bang ! My new TD SOL buckles over and the reel starts to zzzing  (i had a light drag setting)
A nice fight, bit more weight to this one...better get the net just in case.










35cm bream on the last cast of the day 



















JC32 - day started out with great weather......









JC32 and his friend "the Pike"









Met up with Greg at "the Reef", about half way to the creek....weather turning nasty


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

last couple of pics for tonight 

*JC32 looking a bit nervous in the blue wobbly stuff*









*FisherDan and the first Kingie of the day...*









*DaveyG and his king*


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Great reports guys, good to read so many of you boated a Kingie!

Hope to make it to a more southern event soon...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great reports fellas , and nice photos , Red is it possible to clean up that last photo ofthge beach boys , its hard to distinguish whos who , apart from Davey


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome Reports Guys, Great Photos and some good catches there.

Looks like you had similar weather to us up here this weekend too, but both our camps managed to get amongst the fish. 

Cheers


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

That is a great read guys, sounds like a fantastic trip.
Im very jealous, i would have loved to make it to this one but timing was not too good for me, i really hope to make it to the next gathering. 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report a pictures guys, looks like ya all had a great time.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get back to the van park in time to see you all before you left. I just got there as Davey G was driving off. By the time I picked my son out of the surf from the beach down the road and got home to find my parents had dropped in for a surprise visit it was too late :?

I was really happy the trip turned out so well. I had no idea that reef off Norah Head fished so well. I guess you know where to find me fishing this summer.

Hope to see you all up this way again soon.

Some more photos.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcKNBd8AAELfgAAQUOfYEh/S1Eo///+wMAE7W22xFPJoSManoh6j1DQD1AAPSeoGqn6m0GpoR6QaDINGgAaNANTETSeiaaAyGQaGhppo0yNNw05EAnntFhYHFYQyliIKpIdam0rN1wImm1i3WvNW8QI6HKZaxFvSr63IO4tkp1Mf6vowgZLKVc/YTVtdPKUZXmEITYbzQCslA61uk1PvTwwUUwosVxIKmJGcm/ZOST5eV8OfptERGffIQMUPaQH4EFvTFtZuQLOiV7ozMA2BdHJYEULvwgHVvFLZmGH2EqcQiOowsRBAbXTKgHJBLeT61UOuGtzJYzzq2kzQEiDDhLG76nkIDJ43KfmzKgJWIPblLKoCCFlZ1SoBgwgh6iuUWxKcMhLrYDpJao5tRGqCpaNKMcyIplmTxGECyWQUEa4bs5t/B3hoRQGEHMFj+LuSKcKEhhRoLvg=


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WELL DONE FELLAS!!!!! Sounds like you all had a ball - wish I could have been there - the ocean venture looked GReeeaatt!!!! Be carefull with the KINGS - they can become seriously addictive!!!!! Even the small ones !!!!

Regards

Woppie

Ps some great photos there too.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Great reports fellas , and nice photos , Red is it possible to clean up that last photo ofthge beach boys , its hard to distinguish whos who , apart from Davey
> ...


Great, now can you replace that beer in my hand with a mineral water? Looks like I just went away to drink beer with some fellas in a campground! :lol: and we wouldn't want anyone thinking that! :lol:


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice photos guys, glad the weather got better.
Its a shame i had to head to sydney


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi all 
good to meet up with some old friends, and meet new ones had a ball on the weekend, only ended up with a few fish,but.
next time i will get to fish a bit more, as i wanted to spend more time with the kids, next time watchout
A big thanks to the organiser's for doing a great job, and paul thumb up mate, 
pauly arranged through the week with me to bring a Hobie Floatcat 75 for me to demo for the weekend
FLOATCAT 75, is fairly new to the hobie stable of user friendly watercraft available on the market today, and this is a RIPPER 
fishing sight seeing or just cruising around, lightwieght monoverable stable safe ,and very easy to opperate, this is my next toy for shore  
anyone serious about flat'sfishing, small creeks, lakes, rivers, just about anywhere, but the open ocean, well on a good day, could'nt resist, this machine is awsome.
i did not get paid to say these words as i think its a absolute winner and everyone should experiance the thrill of this little bugger,you will be suprised, have a go 
cherrs mick


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done guys, looks like a great trip.
Good mixture of fish.
Did anyone get a legal king ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Leigh , thats great, it goes straight into saved photos


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FRIDAY...

As Red has said, we arrived at the park at around midday after checking out Norah head and stocking up on some essentials. After some lunch we were out on the water - only to discover Forster-like conditions (ie shallow water and bloody weed everywhere). Aaaarrrggghhhhhh. As i struggled to catch many fish at Forster i thought 'oh no -not again'. My fears were compounded when the first of many thunderclaps boomed overhead and the rain started pelting down. I radioed Peril and said something along the lines of 'How Good is this?? (sarcastically).. His reply... "It's better than sitting in my office at work". I thought 'geez he must have a crappy office'...... :?

Anyway, after I'd settled into my hunched "pretend its not really raining' pose with the head down and yak pointing into the wind, my trolled rod goes off.. Rain? What rain?? ....I've got a fish!! Yeehaaaaaa.  The fiesty flatty splashed around and busted my leader taking my scorpion 35 with him . Little bastard..... A short while later however I was on again and this one wasnt getting away. A small flatty of around 35cm, back he went. Peril and Mango X were just up ahead of me and I could see them catching fish.







I offered to take a photo of Perils flatty which he said was an Ok size. As i paddlde over to take the pic the flatty did a backward somersalt with a triple twist and dove perfectly back into the lake. I gave it an 8.5 out of 10, but Peril 'was not a happy man'... Anyway, i got a photo of him anyway, sans fish.









I added 2 small tailor to my tally and then caught a small bream and a few more 40 sih flatties, then a nice 30ish whiting but they were all too small to keep.














Paddled back to the campsite







and went into town to pick up a dozen pizzas for the pizza night. Introductions were made and we all stood around freezing our arses off and hoping that tomorrow would be better. Paul (On the Edge) had sliced his thumb apart the day before so he rigged up a makeshift waterproof glove which he hoped was going to stand up to a morning of yakking.. Anyway, it gave us a good laugh.









SATURDAY.

plan was to launch at around 7 and see what the lake had to offer. The day started Ok with patches of blue sky







but gradually got worse.







Some of the guys (Peril, JC32, MangoX) headed off to meet up with Rawprawn at a faraway river but most of us mooched around the place in the hope of something big and fishy. It was not to be. I hooked a longtom on a popper and after a short fight he got off. I tried pumping some nippers with no luck, and I tried poppering for a bit more again with nothing doing. However I hooked something which started taking line, was much larger, blueish in colour, with a good weight on it and with big fins. Yes it was a Hobie. Anyway after untangling Gordon from my line i moved off in search of something more edible....

Bream, bream and more bream, albeit small ones.














Headed back to the camp at around 1 ish and caught up with Redphoenix who had snared a few flaties. At one stage he was trollling along beside me and both his rods went off at once...the result one 52cm flatty and one 60cm flatty. I swear they must have been the only breeding pair in the lake, but now that Leighs killed them and eaten them for dinner he has killed off the fishery for future generations.. (but they were yummy)...









After some late lunch and a nanna nap, I was back out there again for the late arvo session. The wind had dropped, the sun was out and the afternoon was speccy.














Another 30ish bream fell to the Sx40 and then a procession of flatties came aboard in the late arvo. Again, nothing worth keeping. Oh and did I mention the weed? By this stage I'd had enough of the weed and was determined to get offshore in the morning..

SUNDAY

To Norah Head for a launch. The conditions at Cabbage Tree Point are great with a boat ramp delivering you straight onto the sand and no waves to contend with.







I launched first and headed out towards some breaking waves at the offshore bommie. The swell was in the 4-6 foot range and the water was a bit messy so I wasn't sure how some of the offshore 'first timers' would handle it but everyone seemed to do really well. I lobbed a CD9 Rapala overboard and started trolling only to see my rod tip not vibrating. Pulled in the lure only to discover it was fouled with weed. Nooooooooooooooooooooo&#8230;..

Anyway, I spotted a line of wash heading out from the lighthouse and as I couldn't spot any surface action or birds I headed for the wash hoping that it may hold some baitfish. Sure enough as I got to the wash I stopped, threw a couple of plastics over and sat still for a while, taking a few snaps and shedding a layer of clothing. Just as I'd packed the camera away the rod with the big plastic goes off&#8230;Yeehar. At first I was thinking snapper or Sgt Baker but as I gained some line the rod buckled over and started pulling drag off my 15lb outfit with ease. I thought the fish had reefed me as the line went limp for a minute, but as I wound it in more line started disappearing. Alright! Got the sight of a small king and got him aboard for the first fish of the day.







Surface boils started erupting around me and I radioed everyone to let them know that we were amongst the action. In the distance I could see a flurry of paddles as everyone started heading over.












































Soon there were about a dozen of us surrounding the schools and casting into the boils. I think everyone managed to hook up at one stage although several guys got reefed or the hooks pulled and didn't actually land fish. As the morning wore on the fish got a lot pickier and weren't surface feeding as vigorously, but they were still active.

I ended up with 6 fish landed, all between 55cm and 63cm and I got reefed by another 6 fish. Off the water at around 11am after a great morning workout. Back to camp for a short prizegiving and then a clean up and back to Sydney.

I'd like to thank the guys that turned up for a fantastic weekend. It was good to meet a few new faces and catch up with familiar ones. Happy days.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great reports and photos guys, keep em coming. It's awesome that you found a school of kings, and the weather looked gorgeous too


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

mate that is one serious bend !! :shock:

it does seem a very light action rod..... what line rating is that ?

gotta bring bigger guns than that JT


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to read it all went well after the wet start.

Some L-R names as a caption on the group pic would be nice for the northern blokes to view if someone is in the mood


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Its amazing what you will put up with when ya know the person next to you is copping the same 

Sounds like alot of fun, nice pics and reports 8)

cheers
Baldy


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

*Sunday morning....ahhh the day I lost my Kingie Virginity*  

Headed out with JC32 after most of the guys, who had paddled into the kingie strike zone.
Peddled out to the group in some nice 2m swell  
No wind or chop......sun was out....water was warm  perfect 

Came across a boil of fish which looked too small for salmon or kingies....maybe small choppers ?
Tossed a 4 inch jerk shad a few times with no luck. FisherDan landed one on his first cast :shock: 
I heard Yakkas ....and that it was going back down with some jewelery  ...not what we were after and kept on going
I could here calls on the radio in surround sound as everyone but me had one.....boil over there...2 o'clock

Reached my first boil with a few quick burst of the mirage (Damm that things flies !  ) and tossed the jerk shad in the middle. 
I was using my medium snapper gear....10 lb braid / 14 lb mono. Second cast....wait a couple of seconds....twitch twitch....
now rip it back....BANG ! Im on !  :shock: Careful now....you dont wanna fall in....too many cameras around... :? 
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ non - stop express to the reefy bottoms....arghhhhhh....PING !     
DAMN !!! Drag on my little Okuma was set pretty tight. Better do it right up ......

Checked leader, although shorter, all is good. Tie on new jig head with berkley gulp minnow. Cast again ...YEP ! on again !!!
Couple of great runs, I though I had him around mid water....could see colour...finally a kingie !!!!
Then all of a sudden, as Gatsey says "afterburners were lit " and its all over red rover 

I was so happy  Heart still pumping...." I could do this all day.." I thought. After getting reefed the 5 time and having to tie on new leaders....I was 
getting pissed off :?

Grabbed my slightly heavier rod. 6 - 8 kg rod with a 4000 Sienna loaded with 20 lb braid and 30lb leader.

Attached a salt and pepper Mojo and flicked it out to the next school. Twitch twitch....BANG ! It goes off like a rocket :shock: 
No chance of turning its head....just trying to hold on to the rod and not fall off the kayak  
It seems like it ran forever....fought hard and made several runs. Managed to power it up and tossed it over the yak.
    WOOOHOOOO !!!



















Looked like a good size and snapped a couple of piccies...
As I tried to measure it on my paddle sticker (which I found extremely difficult) I managed to do the *Gatsey Stretch* and measure just 65cm  
I tried to take a photo but it slipped away into the water and sped off again 

Couldnt give a rats ass if I caught another fish for the day......just STOKED !!!   

I did manage a smaller rat on my lighter gear. Schools didnt surface as much and weren't interested in the offerings, so I dropped a Mojo down deep on
a 1/4 jig head a slowly trolled that around with a couple of twitches now and then.

Underwater shot










too much fun !!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks a great weekend again, with lots of fish all round. Hopefully I'll manage one of these before too long


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> MangoX - Seriously good pics and report.
> 
> Sorry to tell you - you are hooked for life now. As much as I like catching bream, nothing gets your adrenal glands pumping like the blistering run of a kingfish.
> 
> Tell you friends and family to write you off - you are now an addict.


Watch out for stage 2 of Kingie addiction, when the even bigger ones get you hooked... the "need" for heavier gear kicks in! :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc5Fs9sAAEPfgAAQUKeCGpdcHIo///+gMAEjVQap6ATENU/SjyjNJ4UY0nlG9T1IYABo00AZNAaDIDQGhMpppPUbUAMQANADQueC0AIzKVf0jIucgbcQOdXRMleBSlzAUGnA0Id/3apAkWpNXBa0nND062CsQa1yNzWuyrFmTzuqIwOXrdtLNm9+NM73/IzLt2ZaVAMWvRXPYTT4pf1hW+iZUcsgYomHEknaDK4yPfyjNRHmiTbp4JRonR+zBRSiGVxsZR6Qa+9GL81FntVJ5tkOiCJb6EEZwgYwoGmJJ0iShclPmbm8GYsawV0yfNWkBpDEjqQgqUZDZa1UGArGtIU2uYp4+cGJFK+HeN5xGIw9wqJgiL6KyFs9943JK0N5HRNKi4nvE6Yovegg74rAyeQEsaBZY4BVCiFTrQa2IPzxbLRlUBEvOLp/F3JFOFCQzkWz2w==


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great reports and pics guys, some great fish caught as well. yet another successful akff get together   

Lee


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I found a bung on the beach if anybody is missing one. I had another quick 15min bash at the reef. No boils and no fish this time  .


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

From memory the attendees were:-

RedPhoenix, On The Edge, Frank (not yet a member), Will (not a member), EastCoast, Chris (RuralRebel - not a member??), Gordon (not sure of username), MMalss, Peril, MangoX, JustCruisin32, JT, Fisherdan, RawPrawn, Kraley and myself. There was also another guy out on Sunday morning offshore in a yellow Prowler - not sure who that was??

That makes 16 or 17. Have I missed anyone?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

MangoX said:


> mate that is one serious bend !! :shock:
> 
> it does seem a very light action rod..... what line rating is that ?
> 
> gotta bring bigger guns than that JT


Steve....not as light as it looks. That is a 8-10 Kilo rod with my new Shimano Spheros 8000 on it. I was working a 120 gram river2sea jig in blue/silver on 30 pound braid and 25 pound flourocarbon leader. That Kingie was a beast. The Spheros has 10 kilo drag and I had it wound up ALL the way and it was still peeling line. What the photo doesn't show too clearly is just how close I was to being pulled out of the yak. It was leaning way over :shock:

I have a squash ball sized bruise in the groin area from the butt of the rod. I would post a photo but some of you fellas would never feel like a real man again 8) 

I also have what I am terming "boilupitus". You know when you are out on the yak and you hear a series of splashes behind you and you turn to see a school of fish boiling up the surface? I am sitting in my office and every once in a while I swear I can hear a boil-up behind me. I turn only to see Kathy my accounts lady.......very strange but the sign of a top days fishing on the ocean.

Kudos and thanks to DaveyG for organising and MCing a great trip. Kudos and thanks to Pauly (OTE) from The Sailing Scene for his support and generosity in fronting up with some great prizes.

Steve...love your post on the Kingy session mate. I can absolutely empathise with the raw excitment and adrenalin in hooking Kingies and other butt-kicking pelagics.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Jt

looks like you had quite an experience - did he rub your leader off or did a knot go. Ive got 80lb now on mine. Pretty hard to tie - but once its on theres a bit more confidence there now - ive done this on my jig outfit!!!

Regards

Woppie


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

25lb leader snapped Mr Woppie.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I didnt bother to take my 'heavy gear' offshore on Sunday as frankly i didnt expect the fishing to be so good. I thought maybe we'd drift for some snapper etc and as such took a 2-4kg stick with 6lb braid, a 3-6 kg outfit with 10lb braid and a 6-10kg stick with 20lb braid. I wish I'd had my 10-15kg stick and my 4500 Baitrunner loaded with 30lb braid as that would have had a better chance of stopping some of the bigger fish that reefed me.

We were fishing in 10-12 metres of water over reefy/weedy bottom. I was letting the plastics drop several metres before starting my retrieve so I reckon that the lures were getting smashed about 3 or 4 metres off the bottom, making it an easy task for the kings to dive for cover.

After I'd been reefed the first time (on my 10lb gear) another boil erupted in front of me and I picked up my 2-4 kg rod. As I cast it out I said to myself "I REALLY shouldnt be throwing this gear at them".. 2 seconds after it hit the water the soft plastic was smashed and the rod buckled over. screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee went the reel and then ping....gone. No chance of stopping whatever it was. The light rod was then put away for the remainder of the trip, as was the 3-6kg rod.

These kings seemed to go straight down and under cover. After getting done a couple of times I cranked the drag right up on my heaviest stick and used that - the other gear just wasnt capable of stopping the bigger fish (and even some of the rats). Boy they can go hard! The softly softly approach wasn't an option here - it was full drag and maximum pressure as soon as you hooked up otherwise you'd lose them.

Gordon found this out the hard way when he rolled his yak and dropped a $500 rod overboard while fighting his first kingie... Ouch.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> From memory the attendees were:-
> 
> RedPhoenix, On The Edge, Frank (not yet a member), Will (not a member), EastCoast, Chris (RuralRebel - not a member??), Gordon (not sure of username), MMalss, Peril, MangoX, JustCruisin32, JT, Fisherdan, RawPrawn, Kraley and myself. There was also another guy out on Sunday morning offshore in a yellow Prowler - not sure who that was??
> 
> That makes 16 or 17. Have I missed anyone?


The guy on the yellow Prowler was Steven a mate of mine. He is a member but never posts.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So does that mean somewhere up that part of the world that theres a bruiser of a king wearing the latest shimano jewellry from his lip!!!! Poor Gordon - so what happened - drag too tight - not prepared for such a big hit - rod in the holder - or rod out too wide while fighting the fish!!! Its easily done especially if theres some rolling swell - like it appears on kens movie - the kings only got to pull down on the side thats opposite to the direction of the swell and I think you could be at a tipping point!!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> These kings seemed to go straight down and under cover. After getting done a couple of times I cranked the drag right up on my heaviest stick and used that - the other gear just wasnt capable of stopping the bigger fish (and even some of the rats). Boy they can go hard! The softly softly approach wasn't an option here - it was full drag and maximum pressure as soon as you hooked up otherwise you'd lose them.


Do you really go full (as in FULL) drag prior to hook up Davey? If so that may explain your numbers boated vs the numbers lost/reefed. Must be one hell of a shock to the reel......What does everyone else do? Mine is usually up about 70% to full....but then again I got reefed thrice :?

I would love to see one of those Kingies hooked under water....their tails must be pretty much a blur :shock: Damn they go hard!

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

I bet you were spewing!!!! I bet your obsessed though now!!!!!

I think we might have to see if we can get a bulk deal at the local physcho analysts for a good session on kingfish addiction.....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Jt

I'm no expert as I'm yet to land a decent sized one thats legal - although Ive probably landed at least 15 rats in the last month. I would crank up as far as you can go and pull it but then back it off - this is where the drag needs to be silky smooth though because if it doesnt start peeling out line on that first take while pretty much locked up then your going to get a break situation - line - reel - or rod. Its seems you guys were in a tough situation there with the shallow depth and reefy bottom. At least at Clovelly theres a bit more depth and generally a flat bottom - there you can probably tighten up drag as you go but not much!!!

I think you did as good as you could probably - although I reckon if anything you should start hauling as soon as you can - as soon as the lure is taken - i know its an experience to watch your drag screaming but I think you need to heave ho immediatley and hope your drag is smooth and leaders are good IMHO.

Woppie


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT - normally no, I wouldnt have my drag cranked up 100% - I normally like to enjoy the fight and let it last as long as possible (god knows I don't catch 'em very often so I want to enjoy the experience!).

However on Sunday they were just brutal, and finding the reef after 5-10 seconds, so I had no option but to stick it into them as soon and as hard as I could. Not very sporting but then again, I'd rather win the battle than lose the fish.


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi dave 
when chris got home from budgewoi on sunday he joined the forum, said he add a ball welcome to the darkside chris
cheers mick


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I was down to one 20lb rod on the day which was holding a Cowanyoung and the new 10lb rig which I had there for bait so I was nervous casting into a boil with it, then wham and I thought it was going to be over pretty quickly, I went a bit light on the drag as you can see by the bend in my rod, but was lucky, lots of long runs felt the reef a little but kept it up enough.

After landing it I felt the drag and thought it was about 50% on  made for a fair fun fight which is nice because it was the only one..


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

little clip of Underwater King


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like he's having a piss over the wall Ken !!!!!! What are you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: playing at !!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> JT's biggie lost inspired me.


Gee...that is quite some bend isn't it :shock:

I am 100% certain that none of you will care less about knowing that the rod-butt bruise is clearing well :? Nice little video there Steve!

JT


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

simply unreal in 1980speak


----------

